# found a lil one in my attic.



## sylvanaleah (Aug 5, 2008)

My boyfriend was doing work in our attic and there were a couple pigeons up there. He scared them off, not realizing that there was a nest. We did leave a hole in the attic to see if mommy would come back, but she hasnt for 3 days and baby was getting a little weak. We took him/her to the vet and they said they were only going to put it down, so we brought it back home. So now we have a pigeon, my guess is hes about 15 days old. Im not sure what to feed him, or how to care for him. I am also 37 weeks pregnant and wontering if there is any diseases I could contract from the bird's fesis. I appreciate all the help. Thank you


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

sylvanaleah said:


> My boyfriend was doing work in our attic and there were a couple pigeons up there. He scared them off, not realizing that there was a nest. We did leave a hole in the attic to see if mommy would come back, but she hasnt for 3 days and baby was getting a little weak. We took him/her to the vet and they said they were only going to put it down, so we brought it back home. So now we have a pigeon, my guess is hes about 15 days old. Im not sure what to feed him, or how to care for him. I am also 37 weeks pregnant and wontering if there is any diseases I could contract from the bird's fesis. I appreciate all the help. Thank you


Thank you for taking in the bird. First of all, has it had anything to eat in the past three days. If not, it's not going to last much longer. 
Can you tell us where you are? Maybe a member is close and can take the bird and finish raising it. I'll go get some links for you to look at. Be right back.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

No, you will be fine. Pigeons rarely have diseases that humans can get.

Please check our rerources section for feeding instructions and you need to get some Kaytee baby bird formula.

You need to hydrate this baby asap. You can dribble a little water on the side of the beak with a dropper, but slowly release it.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822

I have to go, as a major thunderstorm is upon us.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

These should get you started. If we can find someone to take the bird, that would probably be best. You're in no danger from the bird, but you'll have you hands full pretty soon. Congratulations by the way. 


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9918


Look at this and try to determine the age of the baby so we know for sure.

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm


----------



## sylvanaleah (Aug 5, 2008)

We gave him a little bit of water with smooshed up worms, he seems to be doing alright now. Im in Ontario, Canada


----------



## sylvanaleah (Aug 5, 2008)

From the pictures, he's 15 or 16 days old


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you for taking this baby in to care for. As far as I know, there is no possibility of getting anything from the pigeon that would endanger you or your baby. Others will be along shortly to add to that. At two weeks old, he will still need to be hand fed for probably another week at least, and then he can begin eating seeds though you will need to supplement his seeds with hand feedings for a bit. Where in general are you located? We may have a member nearby that can take him and finish raising him.

You can get some Kaytee baby bird formula at most pet stores, or another brand if they don't carry Kaytee. Mix the formula with one part powder and two parts water, let it sit for a few minutes as it will thicken, and then add a bit more water. Discard any unused formula after using. This is my favorite hand feeding method:

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/BabyFeeding

The parent pigeon opens its beak and the baby sticks its own beak in, gulping down the food the parent produces. This method above mimics this feeding method by the parents, and makes it easy for you and the baby when feeding. You can mix in 1/4 teaspoon plain (organic if possible) yogurt with the food in order to aid in digestion. You want to feed until the crop (the area under the beak on the chest) is full, but not so full it's hard ; Similar to an inflated balloon. Feed again once the crop goes flat; you can feed it every four hours or so at his age. 

If you have a heating pad, you can place it in his "house" set on low, with a towel over it, and room to scoot off it if he likes. In a week or so you can begin introducing seeds, and tap at them with your finger so he will mimic you and begin eating. You can also try dipping his beak into a bowl of water, up to the nostrils, as this often triggers them to drink on their own (pigeons use their beak like a straw to suck up water, rather than getting a mouthful and tilting their head back, like most birds). You can also offer him water in between feedings using the syringe. Feel free to bathe him after messy feedings; I just fill the bathroom sink with a few inches of warm water, put the baby in while holding it, and sponge off any mess.  Good luck and please ask any questions you may have.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

sylvanaleah said:


> We gave him a little bit of water with smooshed up worms, he seems to be doing alright now. Im in Ontario, Canada


Please don't give him worms. Pigeons don't eat worms. They eat seeds. One this age isn't going to know how to eat by its self though, so you need to feed it. Can you get some Kaytee Hand Rearing formula? And a syringe?


----------



## sylvanaleah (Aug 5, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Please don't give him worms. Pigeons don't eat worms. They eat seeds. One this age isn't going to know how to eat by its self though, so you need to feed it. Can you get some Kaytee Hand Rearing formula? And a syringe?


Ok thank you for that information, yes we have gotten him some Kaytee formula. We have gotten him a syringe as well and he seems to be doing well with it.


----------



## sylvanaleah (Aug 5, 2008)

Is there anyone taht is in or knows anyone in the Kawartha Lakes area?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

We're going to work on that and see what we can come up with.


----------



## sylvanaleah (Aug 5, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> We're going to work on that and see what we can come up with.


Ok thank you. I dont think my boyfriend wants to give the bird up tho, lol. If we could get someone whose experienced with birds and they can show him what to do with thebaby, that would be appreciated too.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I found this. I don't know how easy it will be for us to find rehabbers in Canada, but you might call the people below and see if they know of anyone that can help. We'll keep looking. 


Tamara Gomer
Policy Adviser
Ontario Ministry of Natural Resources
Wildlife in Captivity Program
Fish and Wildlife Branch
PO Box 7000, 300 Water Street 5th Fl N
Peterborough, ON K9J 8M5
705-755-1999
[email protected]


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

sylvanaleah said:


> Ok thank you. I dont think my boyfriend wants to give the bird up tho, lol. If we could get someone whose experienced with birds and they can show him what to do with thebaby, that would be appreciated too.


If you want to keep the baby and raise it, you can get all the help you need right here. THAT is no problem. You just let us know....we'll either help with raising it, or TRY to find someone to raise it.
We've got resources here, we can post some videos.........just say the word.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I've done some calling around without much success as I was unable to find anyone at their phone. 
I believe you are in the Toronto area?... and if so you might give the Toronto Wild Life Center a call. Their number is...905-354-3827


----------



## sylvanaleah (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you all for all your help.


----------



## sylvanaleah (Aug 5, 2008)

Now hes pulling his yellow down feathers out.....is that normal? He's also really warm to the touch, we have been keeping him wrapped in a towel to keep him warm though.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

he should feel warm to your touch.....his normal temp is 106


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

At 15 days old, give or take a day or two, he should be fine without being wrapped up or on a heating pad. They can more than maintain their own body heat at this age., unless they are sick. 
He's probably preening is feathers and pulling off the little white casing that's on the feathers as they grow out. They do this a lot between 2 weeks and 3 weeks old.


----------



## sylvanaleah (Aug 5, 2008)

Awsome, ok thanks guys


----------



## sylvanaleah (Aug 5, 2008)

Im so sorry Im asking so many questions, Im really new at this. I have a few more questions tho. What age does a pigeon learn to fly, and when it can (being hand-raised) does it have the natural instinct to flap its wings? I know this may be a stupid question, but I thought that maybe without mommy pigeon, the baby may not instinctively know.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

sylvanaleah said:


> Im so sorry Im asking so many questions, Im really new at this. I have a few more questions tho. What age does a pigeon learn to fly, and when it can (being hand-raised) does it have the natural instinct to flap its wings? I know this may be a stupid question, but I thought that maybe without mommy pigeon, the baby may not instinctively know.


Don't worry about asking questions. Someone will answer what ever you need to know. A baby will start flapping it's wings around 18 to 20 days old, but they aren't feathered enough to take off. They'll start practicing really flapping and lifting a few inches off of the ground around 25 days or so. Flying come natural to them and they figure it out. Just be careful about taking the bird outside loose. YOU might think they can't fly and all of the sudden, they'll take off.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

sylvanaleah, hold the pigeon in your cupped hands with his wings laying over the sides of your hands......raise your hands up to the height of your head then drop your hands to the height of your waist......watch what the little punkin' does with his wings when he thinks he is ''falling''.


----------



## sylvanaleah (Aug 5, 2008)

*Yay!*

This morning when I woke up, the little guy was running around the house and chirping his little head off. Im SO happy to see he's got more energy today. After we fed him, we took him outside in his box and he was chirping at all the other bird noises he heard. It was too cute.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for the update.
I'm glad to hear the little one is becoming so active. 

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## sylvanaleah (Aug 5, 2008)

*Too cute. I had to share.*

Ok, so we've come up with a name for our little one now, so now instead of caling it "him" all the time I cant now refer "him" to his name. We named him Punkie. I could go either way and hes got yellow down on either side of his head so it looks like hes got a double mohawk. Any ways, getting to my story, today I had a Dr.'s appointment so we left Punkie in his box on our front deck. When we came back, he had somehow bunched up the towel that was underneath him just so much that he could look out of the top. Well when Justin and I came up the drive way, he had his neck stretched out as far as he could, bobbing back and forth, and started chirping as loud as he could. I walked up to him and said hello, and he ignored me and continued to look for Justin (who was standing behind me). As soon as he saw him, he quiet right down. Now if Justin walks away from him, he'll chirp as loud as he can til he comes back. Justin is the one that feeds him, so I think Punkie may have an attachment to him.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes, he has bonded to Justin.

I am hoping your front deck is closed off to predators??? ....as I would caution you about that, if it wasn't.


----------



## sylvanaleah (Aug 5, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> Yes, he has bonded to Justin.
> 
> I am hoping your front deck is closed off to predators??? ....as I would caution you about that, if it wasn't.


Yes it is closed of, we have now also got him in a tightly sealed cage.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Welcome Sylvana  You're going to love it here on PT - it's a great group and loads of information... so never think twice about asking questions. Punkie sounds soooo cute and I'm real glad to read about the increased activity level. That squeeking is so endearing  Can you post some pictures (we love pictures  )? Let us know how he's doing today. And congratulations on being a Mommy yourself


----------

